# Devoted To Lemax!



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Anyone interested in learning more about building a Spookytown Miniature Village can go here for tons of information on it:

http://www.devotedtolemax.ipbhost.com/index.php?act=idx




<center></center>


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks for the link.. there sure are a lot of collectors out there.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You're welcome.

Yes you're right about the numbers. I was amazed once I started searching online just how many people collect these miniatures. Dept 56 Collector's even have local clubs where they meet, and tour each others homes.

<center></center>


----------

